# ***the Supreme Cat Show***



## Biawhiska

Who here is going? Don't have to say if you're showing but just say if you're gonna be there or not?


----------



## may

fluffypurrs said:


> Who here is going? Don't have to say if you're showing but just say if you're gonna be there or not?


I have qualified three cats but to be honest I'm not sure if I'm bothering last years show was very disappointing


----------



## Biawhiska

I have 2 qualified but like you i think visiting is a better option. What went wrong last year?


----------



## Jen26

Ive not made my mind up yet, possibly taking 2 cats? Iam not going to bother with the magic theme though.


----------



## Angeli

Have qualified for it but not going this year.
I went last year and found it a bit disappointing and very tiring, its not as good as it used to be. Ive heard that this year it clashes with the National which is bad planning as you would only be able to enter one or the other due to the 14 day ruling.


----------



## audrey1824

I'm going I never miss it, not sure which of my cats I'm entering yet.


----------



## audrey1824

Supreme is far more important than the National, anyone can enter that.


----------



## Pink Lady

I`ll be there....


----------



## audrey1824

It's the most important show of the year, our equivalent of Crufts.


----------



## emmar

*i will be there aswell ...hiding from pink lady *


----------



## Biawhiska

i like the supreme as it's right next to my house


----------



## audrey1824

Lucky you, are you going ?


----------



## Biawhiska

yes i'm going to go along...  i love it there! i need to start saving! always buy lots.


----------



## Pink Lady

emmar said:


> *i will be there aswell ...hiding from pink lady *


Oi.....cheeky....or is it Miss Whiplash these days....


----------



## emmar

miss whiplash


----------



## Saynamore

fluffypurrs said:


> i like the supreme as it's right next to my house


That's handy Fluffs, do you still have to catch one of those horrible little buses that they have though, to get to the arena? That was the bit I hated


----------



## emmar

i hate those buses aswell ..luckly last year we was only a walk away


----------



## Biawhiska

I've never used the shuttle bus thing. Just walk. Usually end up walking out humping loads of scratch posts etc all the way back to the van. I think my boyfriend dreads going as I love to abuse his credit card. Ha ha....  This year though we may take a cat and have ago at showing so should be a different experience. Albeit a scary one! Anyone going will spot me, i'll be the freaked out looking one!


----------



## Biawhiska

emmar said:


> i hate those buses aswell ..luckly last year we was only a walk away


who is the handsome cat in you avator?


----------



## Pink Lady

emmar said:


> i hate those buses aswell ..luckly last year we was only a walk away


We only had a short walk too....


----------



## emmar

fluffypurrs said:


> who is the handsome cat in you avator?


that is my stud ..spike


----------



## siams

I will be there


----------



## Pink Lady

emmar said:


> that is my stud ..spike


He`s nice....


----------



## audrey1824

We'll have to meet up, we can have a laugh.


----------



## Biawhiska

Yes, I want to meet you guys


----------



## Guest

does anyone have a timetable of cat shows for the rest of the year and 2009? xx


----------



## Biawhiska

List of GCCF Cat Shows


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> List of GCCF Cat Shows


Thank you hun x


----------



## Pink Lady

Jem85 said:


> does anyone have a timetable of cat shows for the rest of the year and 2009? xx


they are all listed on the GCCF website...


----------



## Pink Lady

audrey1824 said:


> We'll have to meet up, we can have a laugh.


 that`ll be fun...


----------



## raggs

Yes we will be going can't wait


----------



## sarah1212

yes will be going, halls much better last year, thank goodness back in same halls, 2006 was a disaster, never had to catch a bus, park up straight into hall.


----------



## audrey1824

I love the Supreme, watch out for our cat show photographers, they'll be taking lots of pics.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## emmar

i'm going ..camera at ready


----------



## audrey1824

Lots of our Paparazzi will be there, and does anyone know if there's a coach comes from Scotland, I have a friend who'd like to go, just as a visitor.


----------



## earlybird

Do you have to ask permission before taking photos?


----------



## audrey1824

We always ask permission, we take them for Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index
I know the other boards don't seem to, but we always do and we don't pretend we're taking them for anyone else.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska

Will you just come up and ask to take a picture or do we come and look for you?


----------



## Anna Shafto

Oh yes, permission must always be sought from the show manager before any photographs are taken - not only is it part of the show rules, it is also common etiquet, permission must also be sought from the owner of the cat.

Cat Planet - Home always gets permission in writing prior to the show from the show manager and when that is not possible, permission is sought on the day of the show prior to any pictures being taken.

Unfortunately we have had some incidents in the distant past of photographers taking pictures without permission of the show manager or the owner of the cat, one complaint even resulted in the GCCF being notified and a formal complaint being lodged - but thankfully those kind of people dont work for The Planets anymore.

Exhibitors should also be making sure that photographers that take their cat's picture disenfect their hands between each cat - regardless of whether they touched the cat(s) or not, sometimes a photographer will need to stroke or touch your cat to help them relax, they could even just brush past a blanket, the pen door or have to stop a cat from leaping out - this can and will spread germs and so hands must be cleaned between cats, much like the judges and stewards do.

All Cat Planet - Home reporters and photographers are provided with hand foam/gel to use between cats, regardless of touching them or not.

If anyone is interested in becoming a reporter or photographer for The Planets to help promote your breed(s) - give me a shout - we are always on the look out for helpful and responsible exhibitors to help out


----------



## petforum

Hi,

If anyone takes any good photos of various breeds of cats and would like to share them with PetForums for use in our Pet Encyclopedia, then please PM me. For those who dont know, the Pet Forums Encyclopedia is a user contributed encyclopedia of dog, cat and other pet breeds where our users who are knowledgeable on their breed can create a breed profile page with information and photos. Quite a few people have contributed to the dog breeds, but im looking for help with some of the cat breeds.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Biawhiska

Sometimes I think it would be easier to take a picture of your own cat and subit it to a show report website if you so wish.

Just an idea maybe. 

Saves trouble as the owner has given the website owner permisson to use the photo.


----------



## Saikou

fluffypurrs said:


> Sometimes I think it would be easier to take a picture of your own cat and subit it to a show report website if you so wish.
> 
> Just an idea maybe.
> 
> Saves trouble as the owner has given the website owner permisson to use the photo.


Thats a far better idea, as you then retain copyright ownership of that photo. If you allow someone else to take the photo, they own that image and can do with it what they like. Thats something they don't tell you!

Plus you get to see your cat portrayed in a way you would like to see them portrayed, and not someone elses idea


----------



## Biawhiska

That's true. Although I am a terrible photographer LOL


----------



## Saikou

Yes but you are more likely to get the best out of your cat, they are more likely to perform for you, plus you don't suddenly find your cats image selling flea powder


----------



## Biawhiska

true!


----------



## Anna Shafto

Yes, didnt that happen to someone with a pic taken of their cat at a show then it being sold to a manufacturer?


----------



## Biawhiska

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone takes any good photos of various breeds of cats and would like to share them with PetForums for use in our Pet Encyclopedia, then please PM me. For those who dont know, the Pet Forums Encyclopedia is a user contributed encyclopedia of dog, cat and other pet breeds where our users who are knowledgeable on their breed can create a breed profile page with information and photos. Quite a few people have contributed to the dog breeds, but im looking for help with some of the cat breeds.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


sure people can help.


----------



## audrey1824

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone takes any good photos of various breeds of cats and would like to share them with PetForums for use in our Pet Encyclopedia, then please PM me. For those who dont know, the Pet Forums Encyclopedia is a user contributed encyclopedia of dog, cat and other pet breeds where our users who are knowledgeable on their breed can create a breed profile page with information and photos. Quite a few people have contributed to the dog breeds, but im looking for help with some of the cat breeds.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Mark if you email Lisa she may let you have some, she is an excellent photographer and much in demand, quite a few of the cat clubs have asked her to take pics for their club websites. [email protected]
You can see some of her work on her website. Zaragazana Siamese & Foreign White

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## emmar

audrey1824 said:


> Mark if you email Lisa she may let you have some, she is an excellent photographer and much in demand, quite a few of the cat clubs have asked her to take pics for their club websites. [email protected]
> You can see some of her work on her website. Zaragazana Siamese & Foreign White
> 
> Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
> Friendly Felines :: Index
> Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


yes mark i'm sure she will let you have some  
her pics are brilliant


----------



## audrey1824

Plus the GCCF are even using one of her pictures for the Supreme press releases, that's how good she is.
We are very lucky to have her, plus we have a group of people, we call them our Paparazzi, they are breeders and exhibitors themselves, not novices, so they do know how to take a decent photo.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## audrey1824

Saikou said:


> Yes but you are more likely to get the best out of your cat, they are more likely to perform for you, plus you don't suddenly find your cats image selling flea powder


We would never allow that, it's usually people who are in it for the money who do things like that.
I think there was a guy at one show taking pics for things like that.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## audrey1824

Lisa will be taking the BOV pics at the Supreme, Marc Henri will of course take the Supreme winner.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska

Is anyone on here helping out on the Friday before?


----------



## emmar

no i'm not ...maybe if i lived nearer


----------



## audrey1824

We'll probably grab one of those tables near Siamese and Ori's, and all meet up there, so if anyone wants their cats pic taken, seek us out there.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## emmar

audrey1824 said:


> We'll probably grab one of those tables near Siamese and Ori's, and all meet up there, so if anyone wants their cats pic taken, seek us out there.
> 
> Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
> Friendly Felines :: Index
> Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


that will be great  i will deffo be there this year to meet everyone


----------



## Biawhiska

this year has flown by  it will soon be time for the supreme! scary!!!


----------



## Jen26

was just wondering, can you put advertisements etc on the top of your decorated pen? i will have a litter about to go by the supreme , thought it could be a good opportunity to advertise them.


----------



## audrey1824

You could put your cards on top of the pen, I usually do.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## KitCats

It'll be my first year going to the Supreme although only as a visitor - I'm really excited!! Hopefully one day one of my cats will qualify Not starting showing now till next year), Mel xx


----------



## Biawhiska

Wow if you've not been before you will REALLY enjoy it


----------



## Soupie

I'm really looking forward to it - have 3 qualified but only taking 2 as the one boy hates the PA system!


----------



## nutcracker

Not sure if we are going yet


----------



## Biawhiska

To show or visit?


----------



## Eunice

Just as a visitor.

I have a girl qualified bu I hope to have her mated before then


----------



## Biawhiska

cool exciting!


----------



## staceyscats1

Ok I Am Going To The Supreme Wooooohooooooo 

Cant Wait To Go Its My First Time !! And Would Be Great To Meet You All And Your Fur Babies


----------



## janet001

I applied today hope i'm not to late


----------



## Selk67U2

*WTG Stacey
One bit of advice.....take penty of money, lol.*


----------



## staceyscats1

Selk67U2 said:


> *WTG Stacey
> One bit of advice.....take penty of money, lol.*


lol thanks hun


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, you're welcome. I've never been, but good friends of ours cats are entered every year and she says there are loads and loads of stalls with fab things. Plus it's expensive for food/drinks ect. They take their own, lol.*


----------



## staceyscats1

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, you're welcome. I've never been, but good friends of ours cats are entered every year and she says there are loads and loads of stalls with fab things. Plus it's expensive for food/drinks ect. They take their own, lol.*


ok cool so better make a packed lunch then  soooo are you going to the supreme then hun ????


----------



## staceyscats1

janet001 said:


> I applied today hope i'm not to late


i havent applied yet going to do it this week tho so hope i am ok too  i think the closing date is 24th so got abit of time yet


----------



## Selk67U2

*No, mine have Qualified for the FIFe Winners Show, so we are going to that.*


----------



## janet001

staceyscats1 said:


> i havent applied yet going to do it this week tho so hope i am ok too  i think the closing date is 24th so got abit of time yet


Yes it's the 24th, It's going to be fun, I just hope it's not full  are you traveling that day or the day before?


----------



## staceyscats1

janet001 said:


> Yes it's the 24th, It's going to be fun, I just hope it's not full  are you traveling that day or the day before?


going to travel on the day  3am wake up and then travel lol going to be a long day , lucky enough the cats like being on the car  how about you ?


----------



## Biawhiska

3 am wake up  where do you live? poor you 

I am taking lots of my own food, not wasting my money on their prices! I'm going Friday afternoon to help out if I can get the time off work. If not, might skive LOL


----------



## janet001

staceyscats1 said:


> going to travel on the day  3am wake up and then travel lol going to be a long day , lucky enough the cats like being on the car  how about you ?


Yep traveling same day, leave about 5 ish


----------



## staceyscats1

fluffypurrs said:


> 3 am wake up  where do you live? poor you
> 
> I am taking lots of my own food, not wasting my money on their prices! I'm going Friday afternoon to help out if I can get the time off work. If not, might skive LOL


lol yep poor me but hubby driving thank god so i will be sleepin lol live in london


----------



## linz1

ive qualified my cat and have entered her


----------



## Jen26

welldone, see you there


----------



## linz1

is anyone going to the supreme on friday and going by train


----------



## linz1

hi is anyone on here from essex going to the supreme


----------



## colliemerles

what date is it,????


----------



## linz1

its saturday 22nd november


----------



## colliemerles

aww thanks mate,


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Not this yr Linz,but have a good day,are you showing or just visiting?


----------



## linz1

im showing its my first time im taking my maine coon i qualified her a few weeks ago as a kitten but she will be an adult at the supreme ive ordered my curtains so i think im prepared lol


----------



## colliemerles

linz1 said:


> im showing its my first time im taking my maine coon i qualified her a few weeks ago as a kitten but she will be an adult at the supreme ive ordered my curtains so i think im prepared lol


awwwww good luck,fingers crossed for you,


----------



## linz1

thanks hun


----------



## KitCats

I'm going up to the Supreme from Essex  Now showing though, just visiting for the day to see all the lovely cats there. Hopefully one day I'll get to show there!!!


----------



## linz1

you will like it there i visited last year and started showing this year and managed to qualify my maine coon kitten although she has to be shown in the adult class there hopefully she will do ok if you look at the bottom of my profile you can see photos of my little stars what cats have you got


----------



## Fireblade

KitCats said:


> I'm going up to the Supreme from Essex  Now showing though, just visiting for the day to see all the lovely cats there. Hopefully one day I'll get to show there!!!


You will love it, just remember plenty of pennies for all the stuff that you will be buying. xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles

linz1 said:


> you will like it there i visited last year and started showing this year and managed to qualify my maine coon kitten although she has to be shown in the adult class there hopefully she will do ok if you look at the bottom of my profile you can see photos of my little stars what cats have you got


wow, just looked st your profile,, i love her shes gorgeous,


----------



## Biawhiska

Yep it's blinking expensive. I end up buying far too much  it is a good job we have a Van to fit all the stuff in


----------



## linz1

thanks hun she is my little star


----------

